
US-China agree to not conduct cybertheft of intellectual property - adventured
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/25/us-china-agree-to-not-conduct-cybertheft-of-intellectual-property-white-house.html
======
SCAQTony
At least we are talking, visiting, and respecting each other in public. An
article posted here a day or two a go titled: "The Thucydides Trap: Are the
U.S. and China Headed for War? — The Atlantic" pretty much summed up that
alienation between a super power and an emerging super power is not such grand
an idea.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/09/uni...](http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/09/united-
states-china-war-thucydides-trap/406756/)

------
AnimalMuppet
"Well, of course, that wasn't _us_. That was non-state actors, who happen to
be in our country. Hackers, right? We'd like to catch them, but we've got
other investigative priorities, so..."

I leave you to guess which side says this first. I bet both sides say it
before it's all over, though.

